# New Tow Vehicle.



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Due to gas prices and the mileage i drive i sold the 3/4 silverado and picked up a 2003 S-10 w/vortec 4.3. I know its a little under rated for my camper,but i was thinking of adding some 10 ply tires and a set of airbags to help. Im pretty sure the 4.3 has the power to do it,but im a bit worried about the wheel base issue.I generally only pull the camper within 1 hr or so and usualy keep it around 55 mph.Its 2wd and i was also thinking of doing a gear swap if i needed an extra boost.I never run the camper with full water/sewage tanks and very little cargo,so im guessing i will be sitting at around 8500-9000 lbs. Any suggestions on making this a workable setup?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Is it April 1st?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

The only suggestion i was going to make was adding airbags, but you have that covered already. They should do the trick ! Tires will help too. The stock brakes on those are just as big as the stock Peterbuilts so you should be fine there.........NOT

Hmmmmm, im starting to rethink this...... OK, dont do it


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

puffer said:


> Due to gas prices and the mileage i drive i sold the 3/4 silverado and picked up a 2003 S-10 w/vortec 4.3. I know its a little under rated for my camper,but i was thinking of adding some 10 ply tires and a set of airbags to help. Im pretty sure the 4.3 has the power to do it,but im a bit worried about the wheel base issue.I generally only pull the camper within 1 hr or so and usualy keep it around 55 mph.Its 2wd and i was also thinking of doing a gear swap if i needed an extra boost.I never run the camper with full water/sewage tanks and very little cargo,so im guessing i will be sitting at around 8500-9000 lbs. Any suggestions on making this a workable setup?


Your Outback exceeds the towing capacity of the S-10. I owned that same year in the LS model.

Sorry, but in my humble opinion it is an accident waiting to happen.

Here are the towing capacities:

> Standard cab with a 4 cylinder engine and automatic transmission is rated at 5600#.

> Standard cab with a 4.3 V6 engine and automatic transmission is rated at 6000#.

> Extended cab with 4.3 V6 engine and automatic transmission is rated at 5500#

You'd be exceeding the towing capacities of the S-10 by 3000 pounds. If nothing else, it will tear the truck apart.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Ummm...really?!? I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I kept reading the posting over and over I thought maybe it meant a V-10 but the 4.3 did add up either. I drive a V-10 excursion and pull a 23krs and it winds up some time. I would never concider your combination, your truck will tear up as well as your putting yourself and those around you in a very dangerous situation.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the general thought here is that you either mistyped something or you are just trying to poke fun at us........Please tell us you are kidding.......PLEASE!!! ---Mike


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Within the past few weeks there was a forum in the Towing section titled something like "When should you step in and say something....."

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26517

Now, I realize I am new to this forum/site, but after reading the aforementioned forum, I would respecftully say that I would be concerned towing that TT with a S-10 or my GMC Sierra 1/2 ton.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Jelly Donut said:


> Within the past few weeks there was a forum in the Towing section titled something like "When should you step in and say something....."


*SOMETHING !!!*


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Jelly Donut said:


> Now, I realize I am new to this forum/site, but after reading the aforementioned forum, I would respecftully say that I would be concerned towing that TT with a S-10 or my GMC Sierra 1/2 ton.


It is a 5th wheel not a TT so it is even worse. I used to shake my head when my stepfather used to (he is deceased now) tow a 3500lb boat with his S-10 and the bumper was nearly touching the ground. That 5er is nearly 9000lbs dry! Could they even get a hitch in the bed and actually be able to turn a corner, even with a slider? This has to be a joke to get everyone all riled up but if it isn't, I don't think anyone here will have to worry because I don't think they will even be able to hook it up and get it moving.


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

Gotta be a joke. Either way I'll steer clear of Michigan


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I've not been on here long, but long enough to know well...ok, my .02...

You need to make sure you get a prodigy break controller. Also, a Reese 15K hitch should do the trick. One other item I forgot to mention is to get a ranch hand grill guard up front. It only adds about 200 lbs to the vehicle, but will help offset the extra weight on back.

I drove an S-15 (the Chevy's GMC brother) for a couple of years. Just make sure to run premium and you'll be fine.










Just in case some of you haven't picked up on it...I'm thinking puffer is relapsing a couple of months back to April 1st.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rocky25 said:


> Gotta be a joke. Either way I'll steer clear of Michigan


Hey puffer....I'll be in Michigan next Sunday and Monday. Can you please avoid driving those two days with this combo? I'll be done Monday afternoon.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually the truck might be too big, a better solution would be the VW bug with the roof mounted fifth wheel set up. Can t locate picture right now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually the truck might be too big, a better solution would be the VW bug with the roof mounted fifth wheel set up. Can t locate picture right now.


Here ya go...


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

How about this S-10...


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Now THAT is an S-10! Would love to see the mods listed on that bad boy!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

He he,im glad most of you have a sense of humor!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

puffer said:


> He he,im glad most of you have a sense of humor!


The question is do you?


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

The question is do you?
[/quote]


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Is it April 1st?


LOL Classic.

Dude, see if you can get the GMC back, or get an older three quarter ton truck. I don't know if you can find a good older three quarter ton truck in Michigan thats not rusted. Sometime you see one for sale that was on a farm or maybe a estate sale with low miles.

Don't read four wheeler magazine for information about the s-10
Good Luck.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Might as well trade the trailer now... Your gonna total it and end up with a smaller TT anyway..

lol

Carey


----------

